# Insurance $$$$$



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Does anybody have just strictly plowing insurance ? What do most commercials require for coverage ??? And last question,what is the price range ????


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure on that but they do have it and I think its a lot. Most guys have it with their landscaping . Cost has a lot of factors . There is a base price then they charge so much per 1,000 in total sales your credit and a few other things. As for limits of what they want it would be listed in the bid packet they send out ,it not it up to you what you want to carry. A million is a good number. And if you go with a higher deductible it will lower your cost.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

My insurance guy told me my landscape insurance will not cover plowing.He also said they charge a percentage of what you plow.he referred me to a guy but I am afraid to ask.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You need to check with him on your general Liability and see if you can have it added on. as I stated they charge a base and so much per 1,000 in revenue. You may have to switch brokers too ,but I would call around to make sure your getting a good deal. He maybe working with 1 insurance company that's why he can't get it for you.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Not all companies offer business or contractors policies. Basically you want a general contractors policy with a line that notes snow plowing. Mine is specific and spells out all the types of ground I'll plow as well. If you a company you switch the name to your company name and you might want a commercial umbrella policy too.

Depending upon you and your history the contractors policy can be as low as $300 and the commercial umbrella as low as $400. The price can also sky rocket based on you, how smart your agent is and how dumb your under writers are.


----------



## TonawandaNY (Aug 3, 2009)

Grandview,

Who do you use in the Buffalo area for insurance?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

TonawandaNY;800101 said:


> Grandview,
> 
> Who do you use in the Buffalo area for insurance?


My insurance is through Peerless,but It was brokered through M& T Bank insurance give them a call and see.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I added it to my companies liability insurance for $180.00 a year. My liability for the company is a $2,000,000 policy (because of the commercial work we do) so I think the 180 a year is for them to type the extra line in there. Also worth noting, my insurance broker (I think thats the right term), Insure-Rite, is owned by one of my good friends, and the company that I end up paying too is society insurance. If that helps.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as you. All I do is snowplowing. My insurance in around $1,800/year. This price gets me 500,000 comp/liab commercial vehicle coverage, 1 million general contractors liability, and an inland marine policy for the equipment.

Basically what my agent told me is that if your just in snowplowing you're really getting screwed on the insurance but there's nothing that can be done about it. Here's why. If you landscape and plow snow, the insurance company looks at it as your landscaping for 7 months and snowplowing for 5 months. Since snowpling is a greater risk but your doing for less time it doesn't cost much to add it onto an existing landscaping policy. BUT, if all you do is snowplowing, your high risk all the time, and thus the high rates. So why would guys in this boat not just drop the snowplowing coverage in the summer months? My insurance company will allow it to be dropped, but then the rate is even higher yet. Why not switch insurance companies? Not many companies are willing to write snowplowing dedicated policies, most want to see landscaping, mowing or trucking etc. as a main business. I checked with nearly every area indepentant agent to get the rate I have and only a couple were even willing to quote.


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

Does that insurance just cover your truck and plow, or your "business" and anyone working or plowing for you. Even if they are in their own truck.


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

The numbers I posted cover my one plow truck and the business, but wouldn't cover anyone working for me with their own equipment. I work primarily as a sub and carry my own GL because when I posed a couple of "what if" situations to the primary contractor and their insurance, I didn't get a warm fuzzy that everything would be ok with out my own GL. If I remember correctly from last year's policy review, the GL is only about $400-450 for a million in coverage.


----------



## plogan03 (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of an insurance company that will cover snow plow removal done by ATV's equipped with blades in Ohio? Will they cover for commerical and residential plowing?


----------

